# Colubrids > Hognose >  Helping a friend. Hognose not eating for 8 months.

## Skyrivers

I have a friend that has an adult male hognose that has not eaten in 8 months. They have tried quail eggs, fish, Mice, rats, live, FT and they claim temp and humidity are spot on but I don't know readings. Suggestions? They got him as a rescue and have lots of experience with other reptiles just not hogs.

----------


## Skyrivers

Photos. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Do you know if they've tried feeding or scenting with toads?

----------


## Skyrivers

Here is what they said. 

We have had the hoggie 8 months no food. Refuses everything from boiled egg to fish to frogs to lizards to mice pinks to eat pinks to brained anything.


> Do you know if they've tried feeding or scenting with toads?


Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Here is what they said. 
> 
> We have had the hoggie 8 months no food. Refuses everything from boiled egg to fish to frogs to lizards to mice pinks to eat pinks to brained anything.
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


Hmmm...I've never tried them, but hear reptilinks can get a hognose back on track. They have various "flavors" and sizes. Might be worth checking that out?

----------


## Skyrivers

> Hmmm...I've never tried them, but hear reptilinks can get a hognose back on track. They have various "flavors" and sizes. Might be worth checking that out?


Will check it out. He looks ok for being off food for 8 months.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Will check it out. He looks ok for being off food for 8 months.



He's huge compared to my lil' Cosmo boy.

I'm assuming that's a recent picture?

----------


## Skyrivers

Was told today. I will take my own photos this afternoon when I get to see him in person. Just getting off work.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-11-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Well first it's a male so it's not that surprising however before telling to scent I would rather know what their setup is in details because the issue could lay there same for feeding how it's been done, how much when the animal use to eat.

Scenting is a step backward that I do not recommend unless everything else failed. Additionally I would start with common scent Tuna, Vienna Sausage, Chicken, Salmon, Anchovies, Hard Boiled Eggs and Toad as the very last thing.

I get really great success with hard boiled eggs including them eating it 



Considering the size it's not something I would be overly worried about either but I would definitely investigate to see if there is a way to get him back on track.

----------

C.Marie (07-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-11-2018),skydnay (07-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

I brought a small mouse live with me. Bam he slams it right away. They both were floored as he eat it. He was looking for more. They are going to offer again in 5 days and keep me posted. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Update. They offered again a week after I fed him and he did not eat it. We will see if he eats this week. They are offering a fuzzy mouse pre killed just like I did. He is in a plastic tub. One hide. 1 water dish. Temps 75 ambient 85 hot side. Humidity is in the 70% range.

----------


## skydnay

> Update. They offered again a week after I fed him and he did not eat it. We will see if he eats this week. They are offering a fuzzy mouse pre killed just like I did. He is in a plastic tub. One hide. 1 water dish. Temps 75 ambient 85 hot side. Humidity is in the 70% range.


I'm not an expert on hognoses, but those temps seem a little low. At least for a western hognose. Here's some temp info from Reptifiles's care sheet: 




> *Eastern and Southern hognoses *
> Basking zone: 86-88°F (30-31°C)Mid-range: 75-85°F (24-29°C)Nighttime temps: no colder than 70°F (21°C)
> *Western hognoses *
> 
> Basking zone: 90-95°F (32-35°C)Mid-range: 75-85°F (24-29°C)Nighttime temps: no colder than 70°F (21°C)


The humidity is also too high, I believe.




> *Western hognoses* need relatively dry conditions  *30% minimum, 50% maximum*. Usually a large water dish will produce all the humidity your snake needs. Keep the bowl on the unheated side of the enclosure to prevent excess humidity.
> *Eastern and Southern hognoses* prefer slightly higher humidity  *50-60%*, especially when theyre about to shed. Place the water dish on the warm side of the enclosure for a humidity boost. Offering a humid hide (hide stuffed with moist sphagnum moss) and mixing water directly into the bedding is a good way to help accommodate this need.


Have them adjust their enclosure and see if that helps. Good luck!

----------


## Skyrivers

Thanks. Will work with them on it.





> I'm not an expert on hognoses, but those temps seem a little low. At least for a western hognose. Here's some temp info from Reptifiles's care sheet: 
> 
> 
> 
> The humidity is also too high, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Have them adjust their enclosure and see if that helps. Good luck!

----------

skydnay (07-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I keep Cosmo's enclosure at 88 hot and 80 cool. I'd like to have a little more of a gradient, but it's tough in a little 10 gallon. 
Since his fast ended in June he hasn't refused a single offering. 

So, I would advise them to get those temps up a bit too. 
Hoping that helps!

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

My hognose boy stops eating every year in Sept/October and doesn't start again until April or May.
Last year he went from Sept 3rd until June 27.  
I always worry and try everything I've ever heard of to try to make a difference - nothing ever does.
The good news is, when he DOES start eating again, he eats every week like clock work - until the following Sept./Oct.
I'm expecting he'll do the same this year, so am trying to "beef him up" as much as I can now.
Good luck to your friends' snake, I know how frustrating and worrisome this is.

----------

